
Why You Will Marry the Wrong Person - danielam
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/29/opinion/sunday/why-you-will-marry-the-wrong-person.html?&version=Full&module=ArrowsNav&contentCollection=Opinion&action=keypress&region=FixedLeft&pgtype=article
======
jomamaxx
Truly sad.

A marriage is something that people 'build'. It's like saying you 'bought the
wrong house'. Surely some are better than others, but you strive to make them
all 'home'.

It's not about your 'soulmate' it's about partnership, trust, a love that
builds, family, community as much as anything else.

------
King-Aaron
This article assumes I'm going to marry _anyone_...

